# Wht makes Product sell ? Quality / Price /ADS ??



## naveen_reloaded (Dec 31, 2007)

Wht do u think guys ...

is it the quality which makes one buya product??

or is it the price ..??

or say ADS??


----------



## ahref (Jan 5, 2008)

Everything counts. If you have quality or cheap rates, but if you do not advertise how will people know.

Also ads make brand, which develop confidence in buyer.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jan 5, 2008)

1) First, Ads urge us to check out the product.

2) Then, Prices urge us to buy, if reasonable.

3) Lastly, Quality urges us to keep buying and recommending the product to others, if acceptable.


----------



## shashank_re (Jan 5, 2008)

Sometimes even the hype will sell the product Good example is iPhone


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jan 5, 2008)

initial ads help kick-start the product and good value for money and quality keep it going.


----------



## victor_rambo (Jan 7, 2008)

How come nobody said 'Demand'.


----------

